# Redfish Must Be Mad with KVD



## nojerseydevil

Went Bass fishing on Escambia River on Friday. Fished my favorite spots for Bass--Alligator Bayou, the X's, and Power Plant. Bass fishing was really really slow, but the Red Fish bite was crazy. 

I didn't have much time to fish so I was on my favorite bait, KVD 2.5 Square Bill (with rattles) Crank Bait in Orange Belly Craw color. 

Only caught 1 Bass, but I did catch 13 Reds, 1 Speck, and 2 White Trout. 6 of the Reds were in the slot, 1 was over the slot, and the others were good size rats. All fish came on the KVD crank bait. Those damn Reds took me for a ride, had to chase em down with my trolling motor. One huge Red also broke me off wrapping around my trolling motor. 

Left my damn phone at home so couldn't take photos on the water, but took a few Reds home for the neighbors to munch on. 

Not a bad day for overall fishing, but I really want some damn Bass. Any ideas on why the Bass aren't biting right now? 

NJD


----------



## nb&twil

how deep was the water where the reds were on the square bill bite?


----------



## nojerseydevil

Water depth ranged from 3 foot to 7 foot. In my opinion, I caught more in the 3 foot range than other ranges. Seemed like the Reds wanted to rid the world of that KVD crank bait. 

NJD


----------



## GatorBane

Could it be that the baitfish are sparse in the bay and the Reds are having to push farther up the river to find food?


----------



## nojerseydevil

Could be. There were plenty of schools of Menhaden in the river. But, I've always caught plenty of Reds in these areas. I'm really looking for the Bass. Any ideas of where they are on Escambia?

NJD


----------



## GatorBane

As hot as it's been, I'm betting they're tight in the cover. Try flippin soft plastics in the grass.


----------



## barefoot

Can't say for Escambia, but I've picked up a few decent bass, nothing big on blackwater, S. of the Hwy 90 bridge working both top water jerk baits and KVD 1.5 chart. square bills.

Found them on points, creek channels and some half submerged timber.


----------



## nojerseydevil

Barefoot, 

Can you work that KVD 1.5 on a baitcaster reel?

NJD


----------



## barefoot

jersey;

Yes you can..I have an older browning citori and I have used it on that...but I prefer spinning tackle, I'm more accurate w/ it and can cast further.


----------



## nojerseydevil

Never tried crankbaits on spinning tackle. I'll try it next time, thanks...

NJD


----------



## Spectre Gunner

Very nice!


----------



## fsu alex

That's a fat red on the bottom! I've not seen any shortage of bait in the bays lately. I think you just found the honey hole.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

If your lookin for bass find a fast drop off from 3-5ft to 10-12ft and throw a deep diving crank across the drop off. Had good luck last week doing something similar. I was brim fishing with my cousin who can't run a trolling motor and my brim were getting hit on these drop offs while he was d!ckin around. I'm sure a deep diver would work.


----------

